# September POTM winner sm4him's Zen Rise!



## pixmedic (Oct 18, 2013)

sm4him took home Septembers POTM win with Zen Rise!
gratz sharon!


----------



## ronlane (Oct 18, 2013)

Congrats Sharon


----------



## Juga (Oct 18, 2013)

Brava Sharon


----------



## sm4him (Oct 18, 2013)

:smileys::smileys::smileys::smileys:


and also


I'm a little bit happy. :lmao:

Seriously--I am SOOOO excited, and happy, and thrilled and ASTOUNDED that I WON!!!
I never imagined that little ole ME would actually WIN a TPF POTM!! You all have no idea just how much that really does mean to me--the only downside is that I *might* just have to start giving myself a little credit for not being too awful at this photography thing... 

There are SO many of you here that I really respect and admire as real photographic talent, and to think that people whose talent I respect that much picked MY picture--out of some pretty awesome choices, I might add--is kind of humbling.  (of course, it might not have BEEN all those folks I admire that voted for me--but I can pretend it was!  )

The last time I'd dared look at the poll it still had about two days to go, I think, and matthewo was just one vote behind me--I was absolutely certain that his photo would win. The irony of that would have been that *I* nominated his! But, if it had beat mine out, I'd have been okay with that, because it truly was an astounding photo, Matthew!

EDIT: I should also add that tirediron is my new best friend, for having nominated my picture in the first place! :hug::


----------



## hopdaddy (Oct 18, 2013)

Congrats Sharon .


----------



## baturn (Oct 18, 2013)

Yup! Congratulations. Well deserved.


----------



## D-B-J (Oct 18, 2013)

Congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## JTPhotography (Oct 18, 2013)

Nice!!!


----------



## snowbear (Oct 18, 2013)

Congrat's, Sharon. :hail:


----------



## Tiller (Oct 18, 2013)

Congrats!


----------



## NancyMoranG (Oct 19, 2013)

sm4him said:


> EDIT: I should also add that tirediron is my new best friend, for having nominated my picture in the first place! :hug::




Ssshhh, Sharon, Tirediron had a sudden change of address and said to send that secret $$ to the secondary address he sent you, sshhh.
ok, a big Congrats to you! Lots of work have paid off, again, for you! So happy 
Nancy


----------



## mishele (Oct 19, 2013)

SHARON!!! CONGRATS!!!


----------



## Tiller (Oct 19, 2013)

And big thanks to Mishele who threw my picture in the hat! :mrgreen:


----------

